# Journey Of The Soul - Part 1



## Astroboy (Mar 19, 2009)

Page 49, Line 13
ਤੋਸਾ ਬੰਧਹੁ ਜੀਅ ਕਾ ਐਥੈ ਓਥੈ ਨਾਲਿ ॥
तोसा बंधहु जीअ का ऐथै ओथै नालि ॥
Ŧosā banḏẖhu jī▫a kā aithai othai nāl.
For the journey of the soul, gather those supplies 
which will go with you here and hereafter.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Journey of Soul*

Page 181, Line 9
ਚਰਣ ਕਮਲ ਆਤਮ ਆਧਾਰ ॥
चरण कमल आतम आधार ॥
Cẖaraṇ kamal āṯam āḏẖār.
The Lord's Lotus Feet are the Support of the soul.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Journey of Soul*

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=KeertanPage&K=181&L=9&id=7627Page 88, Line 4
ਆਤਮ ਦੇਉ ਪੂਜੀਐ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਬੂਝ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥
आतम देउ पूजीऐ बिनु सतिगुर बूझ न पाइ ॥
Āṯam ḏe▫o pūjī▫ai bin saṯgur būjẖ na pā▫e.
So worship the Lord, the Light of the soul; 
without the True Guru, understanding is not obtained.
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Journey of Soul*



namjap said:


> Page 49, Line 13
> ਤੋਸਾ ਬੰਧਹੁ ਜੀਅ ਕਾ ਐਥੈ ਓਥੈ ਨਾਲਿ ॥
> तोसा बंधहु जीअ का ऐथै ओथै नालि ॥
> Ŧosā banḏẖhu jī▫a kā aithai othai nāl.
> ...


 
*KHAYP/ਖੇਪ*

*ABSTRACT*​
In Sikh thought, Khayp/ਖੇਪ (Truth) is the earned profitable merchandise of Akal Purkh’s Name with development of virtues, subjugation of vices, and service of the humanity.  According to Sabd Guru, it is capable of accompanying an individual upon his death and is the true function of the human birth in this life -- having a human experience.  This was the advice given by Guru Arjan in Sri Raag; 

ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਲਦੇ ਖੇਪ ਸਵਲੀ ॥ਮਨ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਦਰੁ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਮਲੀ ॥ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਸਿਖ ਦੇਇ ਮਨ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਹਰਿ ਲਦੇ ਖੇਪ ਸਵਲੀ ॥

_Man pi¬āri¬ā jī¬o miṯrā har laḏė kẖėp savlī. Man pi¬āri¬ā jī¬o miṯrā har ḏar nihcẖal malī.Nānak sikẖ ḏė¬ė man parīṯam har laḏė kẖėp savlī._ 

O dear beloved mind, my friend, load the profitable cargo of the Akal Purkh's Devotion. O dear beloved mind, my friend, enter through the eternal Door of the Akal Purkh.
Nanak gives this advice: O beloved mind, load the profitable cargo of the Akal Purkh's Devotion.                                                                                                                                                                                                              
                                                                        -----Guru Arjan, Sri Raag, AGGS, Page, 79-15 & 18 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are many references  in AGGS on the subject and here are few for ready reference;     

ਜਾ ਕਉ ਆਏ ਸੋਈ ਬਿਹਾਝਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਮਨਹਿ ਬਸੇਰਾ ॥

_Jā ka¬o ā¬ė so¬ī bihājẖahu har gur ṯė maneh basėrā._

Purchase only that for which you have come into the world.  Through the Guru, the Akal Purkh shall dwell within your mind.                 -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri Poorbi, AGGS, Page, 13-17

ਸਚੁ ਵਾਪਾਰੁ ਕਰਹੁ ਵਾਪਾਰੀ ॥ਦਰਗਹ ਨਿਬਹੈ ਖੇਪ ਤੁਮਾਰੀ ॥ਏਕਾ ਟੇਕ ਰਖਹੁ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ਨਾਨਕ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਆਵਹਿ ਜਾਹਿ ॥

_Sacẖ vāpār karahu vāpārī, Ḏargeh nibhai kẖėp ṯumārī, Ėkā tėk rakẖahu man māhi, Nānak bahur na āvahi jāhi._

Deal in the true trade, and your merchandise shall be safe in the Court of the Akal Purkh. Keep the Support of the One in your mind. O Nanak, you shall not have to come and go again.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
                                                      -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri Sukhmani, AGGS, Page, 293-6

ਜਿਸੁ ਵਖਰ ਕਉ ਲੈਨਿ ਤੂ ਆਇਆ ॥ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੰਤਨ ਘਰਿ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਤਜਿ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ਲੇਹੁ ਮਨ ਮੋਲਿ ॥ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਮਹਿ ਤੋਲਿ ॥ਲਾਦਿ ਖੇਪ ਸੰਤਹ ਸੰਗਿ ਚਾਲੁ ॥ਅਵਰ ਤਿਆਗਿ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਜੰਜਾਲ ॥ਧੰਨਿ ਧੰਨਿ ਕਹੈ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਇ ॥ਮੁਖ ਊਜਲ ਹਰਿ ਦਰਗਹ ਸੋਇ ॥ਇਹੁ ਵਾਪਾਰੁ ਵਿਰਲਾ ਵਾਪਾਰੈ ॥ਨਾਨਕ ਤਾ ਕੈ ਸਦ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ ॥

_Jis vakẖar ka¬o lain ṯū ā¬i¬ā. Rām nām sanṯan gẖar pā¬i¬ā.Ŧaj abẖimān lėho man mol, Rām nām hirḏė meh ṯol. Lāḏ kẖėp sanṯeh sang cẖāl. Avar ṯi¬āg bikẖi¬ā janjāl. Ḏẖan ḏẖan kahai sabẖ ko¬ė. Mukẖ ūjal har ḏargeh so¬ė. Ih vāpār virlā vāpārai. Nānak ṯā kai saḏ balihārai._

The merchandise, which you have come to obtain, the Akal Purkh's Name, is obtained in the home of the Saints. Renounce your egotistical pride, and with your mind, purchase It's Name.  Measure it out within your heart. Load up this merchandise, and set out with the Saints. Give up other corrupt entanglements. “Blessed, blessed”, everyone will call you, and your face shall be radiant in the Court of the Akal Purkh. In this trade, only a few can enter. Nanak is forever a sacrifice to them.                                                    -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 283

ਕਿਨਹੀ ਬਨਜਿਆ ਕਾਂਸੀ ਤਾਂਬਾ ਕਿਨਹੀ ਲਉਗ ਸੁਪਾਰੀ ॥ਸੰਤਹੁ ਬਨਜਿਆ ਨਾਮੁ ਗੋਬਿਦ ਕਾ ਐਸੀ ਖੇਪ ਹਮਾਰੀ ॥ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਨਾਮ ਕੇ ਬਿਆਪਾਰੀ ॥ਹੀਰਾ ਹਾਥਿ ਚੜਿਆ ਨਿਰਮੋਲਕੁ ਛੂਟਿ ਗਈ ਸੰਸਾਰੀ ॥ਸਾਚੇ ਲਾਏ ਤਉ ਸਚ ਲਾਗੇ ਸਾਚੇ ਕੇ ਬਿਉਹਾਰੀ ॥ ਸਾਚੀ ਬਸਤੁ ਕੇ ਭਾਰ ਚਲਾਏ ਪਹੁਚੇ ਜਾਇ ਭੰਡਾਰੀ ॥ਆਪਹਿ ਰਤਨ ਜਵਾਹਰ ਮਾਨਿਕ ਆਪੈ ਹੈ ਪਾਸਾਰੀ ॥ਆਪੈ ਦਹ ਦਿਸ ਆਪ ਚਲਾਵੈ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਹੈ ਬਿਆਪਾਰੀ ॥ਮਨੁ ਕਰਿ ਬੈਲੁ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਪੈਡਾ ਗਿਆਨ ਗੋਨਿ ਭਰਿ ਡਾਰੀ ॥ਕਹਤੁ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਸੁਨਹੁ ਰੇ ਸੰਤਹੁ ਨਿਬਹੀ ਖੇਪ ਹਮਾਰੀ ॥

_Kinhī banji¬ā kāŉsī ṯāŉbā kinhī la¬ug supārī. Sanṯahu banji¬ā nām gobiḏ kā aisī kẖėp hamārī. Har kė nām kė bi¬āpārī. Hīrā hāth cẖaṛi¬ā nirmolak cẖẖūt ga¬ī sansārī. Sācẖė lā¬ė ṯa¬o sacẖ lāgė sācẖė kė bi¬uhārī. Sācẖī basaṯ kė bẖār cẖalā¬ė pahucẖė jā¬ė bẖandārī. Āpeh raṯan javāhar mānik āpai hai pāsārī. Āpai ḏah ḏis āp cẖalāvai nihcẖal hai bi¬āpārī. Man kar bail suraṯ kar paidā gi¬ān gon bẖar dārī. Kahaṯ Kabīr sunhu rė sanṯahu nibhī kẖėp hamārī._

Some deal in bronze and copper, some in cloves and betel nuts. The Saints deal in the Naam, the Name of the Akal Purkh of the Universe. Such is my merchandise as well. I am a trader in the Name of the God. The priceless diamond has come into my hands. I have left the world behind. When the True Master attached me, then I was attached to Truth. I am a trader of Its Name. I have loaded the commodity of Truth.  It has reached the Akal Purkh, the Treasurer, Who is the pearl, the jewel, the ruby, and the jeweler, and It self spreads out in the ten directions. The Merchant is Eternal and Unchanging. My mind is the bull, and meditation is the road.  I have filled my packs with spiritual wisdom, and loaded them on the bull. Says Kabir, listen, O Saints, my merchandise has reached its destination!           -----Kabir, Raag Kedara, AGGS, Page, 1123

ਨਿਬਹੀ ਨਾਮ ਕੀ ਸਚੁ ਖੇਪ ॥ਲਾਭੁ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਇ ਨਿਧਿ ਧਨੁ ਬਿਖੈ ਮਾਹਿ ਅਲੇਪ ॥  

_Nibhī nām kī sacẖ kẖėp. Lābẖ har guṇ gā¬ė niḏẖ ḏẖan bikẖai māhi alėp._

Only the true merchandise of the Naam stays with you. Sing the Glorious Praises of the Akal Purkh, the treasure of wealth, and earn your profit.  In the midst of corruption, it remains untouched.                                                -----Guru Arjan, Raag Sarag, AGGS, Page, 1226-13

ਵਖਰੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਲਦਿ ਖੇਪ ਚਲਾਵਹੁ ॥ਲੈ ਲਾਹਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਘਰਿ ਆਵਹੁ ॥ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸਾਹੁ ਸਿਖ ਵਣਜਾਰੇ ॥ਪੂੰਜੀ ਨਾਮੁ ਲੇਖਾ ਸਾਚੁ ਸਮ੍ਹਾਰੇ ॥

_vakẖar nām laḏ kẖėp cẖalāvahu. Lai lāhā gurmukẖ gẖar āvhu. Saṯgur sāhu sikẖ vaṇjārė. Pūnjī nām lėkẖā sācẖ samĥārė._

So load the merchandise of the Naam, and set sail with your cargo. Earn your profit, as Gurmukh, and you shall return to your own home. The True Guru is the Banker, and his Sikhs are the traders. Their merchandise is the Naam, and meditation on the It is their account.  
                                                                            -----Guru Arjan, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 430-17

ਪਰਦੇਸੁ ਝਾਗਿ ਸਉਦੇ ਕਉ ਆਇਆ ॥ਵਸਤੁ ਅਨੂਪ ਸੁਣੀ ਲਾਭਾਇਆ ॥ਗੁਣ ਰਾਸਿ ਬੰਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਪਲੈ ਆਨੀ ॥ਦੇਖਿ ਰਤਨੁ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਲਪਟਾਨੀ ॥ਸਾਹ ਵਾਪਾਰੀ ਦੁਆਰੈ ਆਏ ॥ਵਖਰੁ ਕਾਢਹੁ ਸਉਦਾ ਕਰਾਏ ॥ਸਾਹਿ ਪਠਾਇਆ ਸਾਹੈ ਪਾਸਿ ॥ ਅਮੋਲ ਰਤਨ ਅਮੋਲਾ ਰਾਸਿ ॥ਵਿਸਟੁ ਸੁਭਾਈ ਪਾਇਆ ਮੀਤ ॥ਸਉਦਾ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਨਿਹਚਲ ਚੀਤ ॥ਭਉ ਨਹੀ ਤਸਕਰ ਪਉਣ ਨ ਪਾਨੀ ॥ਸਹਜਿ ਵਿਹਾਝੀ ਸਹਜਿ ਲੈ ਜਾਨੀ ॥ਸਤ ਕੈ ਖਟਿਐ ਦੁਖੁ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ਸਹੀ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਘਰਿ ਲੈ ਆਇਆ ॥ਮਿਲਿਆ ਲਾਹਾ ਭਏ ਅਨੰਦ ॥ਧੰਨੁ ਸਾਹ ਪੂਰੇ ਬਖਸਿੰਦ ॥ਇਹੁ ਸਉਦਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਕਿਨੈ ਵਿਰਲੈ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ਸਹਲੀ ਖੇਪ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਲੈ ਆਇਆ ॥

_Parḏės jẖāg sa¬uḏė ka¬o ā¬i¬ā. vasaṯ anūp suṇī lābẖā¬i¬ā. Guṇ rās baneh palai ānī. Ḏėkẖ raṯan ih man laptānī. Sāh vāpārī ḏu¬ārai ā¬ė. vakẖar kādẖahu sa¬uḏā karā¬ė. Sāhi paṯẖā¬i¬ā sāhai pās. Amol raṯan amolā rās. visat subẖā¬ī pā¬i¬ā mīṯ. Sa¬uḏā mili¬ā nihcẖal cẖīṯ. Bẖa¬o nahī ṯaskar pa¬uṇ na pānī. Sahj vihājī sahj lai jānī. Saṯ kai kẖati¬ai ḏukẖ nahī pā¬i¬ā. Sahī salāmaṯ gẖar lai ā¬i¬ā. Mili¬ā lāhā bẖa¬ė anand. Ḏẖan sāh pūrė bakẖsinḏ. Ih sa¬uḏā gurmukẖ kinai virlai pā¬i¬ā. Sahlī kẖėp Nānak lai ā¬i¬ā. _

Having wandered through foreign lands, I have come here to do business. I heard of the incomparable and profitable merchandise. I have gathered in my pockets my capital of virtue, and I have brought it here with me. Beholding the jewel, this mind is fascinated. I have come to the door of the Trader. Please display the merchandise, so that the business may be transacted. The Trader has sent me to the Banker. The jewel is priceless, and the capital is priceless. O my gentle brother, mediator and friend, I have obtained the merchandise.  And my consciousness is now steady and stable. I have no fear of thieves, of wind or water. I have easily made my purchase, and I easily take it away. I have earned Truth, and I shall have no pain. I have brought this merchandise home, safe and sound. I have earned the profit, and I am happy. Blessed is the Banker, the Perfect Bestower. How rare is the Gurmukh who obtains this merchandise. Nanak has brought this profitable merchandise home.     -----Guru Arjan, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 372

ਖੇਪ ਨਿਬਾਹੀ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਲਾਭ ਘਰਿ ਆਏ ਪਤਿਵੰਤ ॥ਖਰਾ ਦਿਲਾਸਾ ਗੁਰਿ ਦੀਆ ਆਇ ਮਿਲੇ ਭਗਵੰਤ ॥

_Kẖėp nibāhī bahuṯ lābẖ gẖar ā¬ė paṯivanṯ. Kẖarā ḏilāsā gur ḏī¬ā ā¬ė milė bẖagvanṯ._

My merchandise has arrived safely, and I have made a great profit; I have returned home with honor. The Guru has given me great consolation, and the Akal Purkh has come to meet me.                                  
                                                                      -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 261-9

ਕਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦੁ ਦਇਆ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਧਾਰੀ ॥ਨਾਨਕ ਨਿਬਹੀ ਖੇਪ ਹਮਾਰੀ ॥

_Kar parsāḏ ḏa¬i¬ā parabẖ ḏẖārī. Nānak nibhī kẖėp hamārī._

By Its Grace, Akal Purkh has bestowed Its Mercy. O Nanak, my merchandise has arrived safe and sound.                                                         -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 295-15

*Conclusion:*

Recitation of the True Naam can be done by anyone irrespective of the caste, color, gender or any other criterion, by developing right thoughts as a first step towards spirituality. Thought is created in the mind and is itself energy. When this energy is harnessed to reflect on and deliberate on the teachings in Sabd Guru, it leads to enlightenment, divine knowledge and spirituality. Thus an individual taps an unsuspected inner resource.  He may presently identify this with his own conception of a Power greater than himself. Most of us regard this awareness of a Power greater than ourselves as the essence of spiritual experience or “Good Orderly Direction” or "God-consciousness." This can lead to a complete removal of spiritual ignorance -- earning the profitable merchandise, capable of going along with a person after his death.

ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਖੇਪ ਨਿਬਾਹੀ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਲਾਹਾ ਦਾਸ ਕਉ ਦੀਆ ਸਗਲੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨ ਉਲਾਹੀ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥

_Saṯgur kẖėp nibāhī sanṯahu. Har nām lāhā ḏās ka¬o ḏī¬ā saglī ṯarisan ulāhī sanṯahu._

The True Guru has approved my cargo, O Saints. He has blessed his slave with the profit of the Akal Purkh's Name; all my thirst is quenched, O Saints.                                                                                                
                                                                      -----Guru Arjan, Raag Ramkali, AGGS, Page, 916-7

Virinder S. Grewal
Williamston, MI


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of Soul*

Now we have been briefed about ourselves and are ready to embark on this journey into the realms of duality. Of course, we've never been there before and we are all excited to learn something new. Our journey from Atma Khand to destination Gian Khand - the realm of learning.

We have been assured that our Father, Lord God creator will be with us all the time.

Page 376, Line 5
ਨਿਕਟਿ ਜੀਅ ਕੈ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਸੰਗਾ ॥
निकटि जीअ कै सद ही संगा ॥
Nikat jī▫a kai saḏ hī sangā.
He is near at hand; He is the eternal Companion of the soul.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of Soul*

One day Soul woke up and realized that It had been eons or light years It had not returned back home. The great yearning to return home was like an unfulfilled desire always prevalent within Itself  in the human body. 

Page 65, Line 9
ਨਾਨਕ ਸੋਭਾ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਦੇਇ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਦੇ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੮॥੧॥੧੮॥
नानक सोभा सुरति देइ प्रभु आपे गुरमुखि दे वडिआई ॥८॥१॥१८॥
Nānak sobẖā suraṯ ḏe▫e parabẖ āpe gurmukẖ ḏe vadi▫ā▫ī. ||8||1||18||
O Nanak, God blesses us with the sublime awakening of consciousness; He Himself grants glorious greatness to the Gurmukh. ||8||1||18||
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of Soul*

Page 133, Line 6
ਕਿਰਤਿ ਕਰਮ ਕੇ ਵੀਛੁੜੇ ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਮੇਲਹੁ ਰਾਮ ॥
किरति करम के वीछुड़े करि किरपा मेलहु राम ॥
Kiraṯ karam ke vīcẖẖuṛe kar kirpā melhu rām.
By the actions we have committed, we are separated from You. Please show Your Mercy, and unite us with Yourself, Lord.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Page 1203, Line 13
ਆਇਓ ਲਾਭੁ ਲਾਭਨ ਕੈ ਤਾਈ ਮੋਹਨਿ ਠਾਗਉਰੀ ਸਿਉ ਉਲਝਿ ਪਹਾ ॥
आइओ लाभु लाभन कै ताई मोहनि ठागउरी सिउ उलझि पहा ॥
Ā▫i▫o lābẖ lābẖan kai ṯā▫ī mohan ṯẖāga▫urī si▫o ulajẖ pahā.
He comes in search of profits, but he is entangled in the enticing illusion of Maya.
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Page 12, Line 8
ਜਨਮੁ ਬ੍ਰਿਥਾ ਜਾਤ ਰੰਗਿ ਮਾਇਆ ਕੈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
जनमु ब्रिथा जात रंगि माइआ कै ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Janam baritha jāṯ rang mā▫i▫ā kai. ||1|| rahā▫o.
You are squandering this life uselessly in the love of Maya. ||1||Pause||
Guru Arjan Dev   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Soul comes in contact with Sikhism and the Eternal and Everlasting True Guru 
guides soul along explaining why, It has to change its course of direction.

Page 219, Line 15
ਮਾਨਸ ਜਨਮੁ ਅਮੋਲਕੁ ਪਾਇਓ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਕਾਹਿ ਗਵਾਵਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
मानस जनमु अमोलकु पाइओ बिरथा काहि गवावउ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Mānas janam amolak pā▫i▫o birthā kāhi gavāva▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o.
You have obtained the priceless jewel of this human life; why are you uselessly wasting it? ||1||Pause||
Guru Teg Bahadur   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Namjap ji,

Guru Fateh.

Can  you please define/explain/ elaborate what SOUL means in lay man's terms?

Thanks

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

From then on, Soul takes the guidance of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

The Guru explains to its student, Soul:

Page 33, Line 2
ਬਿਨੁ ਬੂਝੇ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਵਣੇ ਜਨਮੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਖੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
बिनु बूझे करम कमावणे जनमु पदारथु खोइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Bin būjẖe karam kamāvṇe janam paḏārath kẖo▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o.
To act without understanding is to lose the treasure of this human life. ||1||Pause||
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*



VaheguruSeekr said:


> Namjap ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...




Tejwant Singh Ji,

How timely you asked this question.
 Understanding of ourselves is important in this world of duality.
 In Gauri Sukhmani Mehla 5, it is explained:

Page 266, Line 18
ਕਵਨ ਮੂਲ ਤੇ ਕਵਨ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਾਨੀ ॥
कवन मूल ते कवन द्रिसटानी ॥
Kavan mūl ṯe kavan ḏaristānī.
what is your origin, and what is your appearance?
*Guru Arjan Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*



namjap said:


> Tejwant Singh Ji,
> 
> How timely you asked this question. Understanding of ourselves is important in this world of duality. In Gauri Sukhmani Mehla 5, it is explained:
> 
> ...




Namjap ji

Guru fateh.

Is Guru you asking about Soul in the above? If he is then what is it? Can you please define in lay man's terms because that is the thread you started with," Journey of the Soul"?

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

And if Soul asks, we are supposed to know ourselves, our origin and Guru Ji explains that we are in the image of God Himself. 

Page 441, Line 6
ਇਉ ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਮਨ ਤੂੰ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਰੂਪੁ ਹੈ ਅਪਣਾ ਮੂਲੁ ਪਛਾਣੁ ॥੫॥
इउ कहै नानकु मन तूं जोति सरूपु है अपणा मूलु पछाणु ॥५॥
I▫o kahai Nānak man ṯūŉ joṯ sarūp hai apṇā mūl pacẖẖāṇ. ||5||
Thus says Nanak: O my mind, you are the very image of the Luminous Lord; recognize the true origin of your self. ||5||
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Dear Sir,

The answer to the above quote is given in my post of "SELF".

Regards.

Virinder


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Tejwant Singh Ji,

It is not easy to explain Soul, as it cannot be explained in mortal language; 
the effervescence and brilliance of Soul itself, as described in Japji :

Page 8, Line 1
ਤਾ ਕੀਆ ਗਲਾ ਕਥੀਆ ਨਾ ਜਾਹਿ ॥
ता कीआ गला कथीआ ना जाहि ॥
Ŧā kī▫ā galā kathī▫ā nā jāhi.
These things cannot be described.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Page 7, Line 14
ਨਾਨਕ ਗਇਆ ਜਾਪੈ ਜਾਇ ॥੩੪॥
नानक गइआ जापै जाइ ॥३४॥
Nānak ga▫i▫ā jāpai jā▫e. ||34||
O Nanak, one shall see and understand this only when one goes There. ||34||
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Dear Sir,

Guru Nanak, ponders in Raag Malar on the next life, AGGS, Page, 1289-6:

ਕਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਆਇਆ ਕਹਾਂ ਏਹੁ ਜਾਣੁ ॥ਜੀਵਤ ਮਰਤ ਰਹੈ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ਹੁਕਮੈ ਬੂਝੈ ਤਤੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ॥ ਇਹੁ ਪਰਸਾਦੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੇ ਜਾਣੈ ॥                                                                                                                                           _Kahāŉ ṯė ā¬i¬ā kahāŉ ėhu jāṇ.Jīvaṯ maraṯ rahai parvāṇ.Hukmai būjẖai ṯaṯ pacẖẖāṇai.Ih parsāḏ gurū ṯė jāṇai._

Where has he come from, and where will he go? Remaining dead while yet alive is accepted and approved. Whoever understands the Akal Purkh's Command, realizes the essence of reality, only known by Guru's Grace.

Guru Nanak ponders in Ragas Gauri & Sarang:

ਜਾਤੋ ਜਾਇ ਕਹਾ ਤੇ ਆਵੈ ॥ ਕਹ ਉਪਜੈ ਕਹ ਜਾਇ ਸਮਾਵੈ ॥ ਕਿਉ ਬਾਧਿਓ ਕਿਉ ਮੁਕਤੀ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ ਕਿਉ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਵੈ ॥                                                                                                                        
_Jāṯo jā¬ė kahā ṯė āvai.Kah upjai kah jā¬ė samāvai.Ki¬o bāḏẖi¬o ki¬o mukṯī pāvai.
Ki¬o abẖināsī sahj samāvai._

How can we know where we came from? Where did we originate, and where will we go and merge? How are we bound, and how do we obtain liberation? How do we merge with intuitive ease into the Eternal, Akal Purkh?              -----Guru Nanak, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 152-15

*Guru Nanak Answers in Raag Gauri:*

ਸਹਜੇ ਆਵੈ ਸਹਜੇ ਜਾਇ॥ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਉਪਜੈ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੁਕਤੋ ਬੰਧੁ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ ਛੁਟੈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਇ ॥ _Sehjė āvai sehjė jā&shy;ė.Man __ṯ__ė upjai man māhi samā&shy;ė.Gurmuk__ẖ__ muk__ṯ__o ban__ḏẖ__ na pā&shy;ė.Saba__ḏ__ bīc__ẖ__ār c__ẖẖ__utai har nā&shy;ė._

With intuitive ease, we come, and with intuitive ease, we depart. From the mind, we originate, and into the mind, we are absorbed. As Guru willed, we are liberated, and are not bound. Contemplating the Word of the Sabd, we are emancipated through the Name of the Akal Purkh. 

ਸਬਦਿ ਮਰੈ ਫਿਰਿ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਬਿਨੁ ਮੂਏ ਕਿਉ ਪੂਰਾ ਹੋਇ ॥
_Saba__ḏ__ marai fir mara__ṇ__ na ho&shy;ė. Bin mū&shy;ė ki&shy;o pūrā ho&shy;ė._

One, who dies in the Word of the Sabd, shall never again have to die. Without such a death, how can one attain perfection?                          -----Guru Nanak Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 152 & 153

Virinder


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Wonderful, ji :idea:



vsgrewal48895 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Guru Nanak, ponders in Raag Malar on the next life, AGGS, Page, 1289-6:
> 
> ...


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

I realized the hard way, by many trials and errors, 
that being born as a Sikh and having access to the wonderful wisdom of SGGS wasn't enough. 
I had to put it to use. And this punched me and told me that what you think your are, isn't so. 

Whoever does not realize the essence of the soul
all his religious actions are hollow and false. (Ang 1351)

The Sat Sangat, the True Congregation of the True Guru, is the school of the soul, where the Glorious Virtues of the Lord are studied. (Ang 1316)


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

I decided to go back HOME. So I went to the library to understand the various spiritual terms. I started with this:

AGAMPUR or AGAMPURĀ, lit. city unapproachable or inaccessible (Skt. _agamya_ plus _pur_ or _purā_). The word appears in one of the hymns of Gurū Nānak in Āsā measure where it is used to signify God's abode or the ultimate state or stage of spiritual enlightenment and bliss. Another term used synonymously in the same hymn is _nijaghar_, lit. one's own real home signifying the ultimate sphere of _jīvātmā_. The relevant stanza first raises the question :"Tell me how the city unapproachable is reached, " followed by the answer, "By discarding such measures as _japu_ (mechanical repetition of God's name), _tapu_ (bodily mortification) and _haṭh nigrahi_ (forced control of the senses). " Realizing the Gurū's Word in practice is prescribed as the right path to _agampur_ (GG, 436).


Encyclopaedia of Sikhism


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*



vsgrewal48895 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> The answer to the above quote is given in my post of "SELF".
> 
> ...



Mystery of Russian Woman's Soul                
             As a result of being spread out over                different religions and cultural backgrounds there has been established                a unique phenomenon of the "Russian Soul". This phenomenon has been                exhibited throughout different events in history. Why does the Russian                Woman represent the personification of femininity? Why does she                have the potential, and tendency to reach completeness with her                soul?
              To understand the answers to                these questions lets remember the famous Russian doll "Matryoshka".                The set of them could have three to thirty of the same style painted                dolls. Each doll fits within another. The construction of "Matryoshka"                intends to reveal a little doll. To find out the mystery that she                is carrying, you need to open the whole set. When you open each                doll you will find another and establish between them outside and                inside similarities. All "Matryoshka" sit inside of one another,                when you look at them together you will see the only largest one.                This large one symbolizes the wholeness of unity bonds with family,                culture, religion, and folk traditions. 
             When you open all "Matryoshka",                and finally, arrive at the last one, you can establish only an outside                similarity. This little doll represents a multi sided link with                the Mother, Family tree, as well as to culture and religion. This                is the symbol of the Russian Woman's soul. "Matryoshka" represents                to us the unending process of discovery of the beauty of Russian                woman. The dynamics of a Russians Woman's beauty lies in her wisdom.                This is shown by her ability to learn and to cherish every moment                of her life experience "to have gone through the trials of life".                It can readily be seen in her ability to constrain her pride, being                natural and down to earth. Her creative attitudes is going towards                her life and towards Man. She wants to approach a man's world that                she will love and be devoted to. That is not only the ability to                be able to speak with him in his language. It is also to see his                picture about the world and his system of values, and her ability                to be sensitive, to feel what he feels to share his emotions and                experiences. She instinctively knows how important for a man to                sense femininity around him. The genuine truth consists in the way                she creates a "soft light" of femininity. It inspires him to feel                the "voice of life" and realize his inner-power. 
             What is the driving force for                a man who has chosen his own way to find a soul mate? Maybe this                way allows him to break away from the "shroud of fog" such as an                unconscious identity of views and stereotypes of the masses. This                could not be a need. Everyone has a need and survives by taking                conventions. This cannot be a moral choice because are used to choosing                conventions as well. What is it that could have been when you force                yourself to be on your own way of discovery? 



Russian Women Counselor - Marriage & Family Counseling - Articles, Mystery of Russian Woman's Soul


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

The more I read, the more I wanted to exchange notes. So I was looking for a friend who talked about God and shared my journey within. The journey of soul searching began and I found someone who interested me. He spoke of the lofty God worlds and the names of the various sub-Lords and he gave me a lot of intellectual knowledge. But he could not enlighten me. He could not take me to Dasam Dwar. 


ਮਃ  ੩  ॥ 
मः ३ ॥ 
Mėhlā 3. 
Third Mehl: 

ਮੈ  ਜਾਨਿਆ  ਵਡ  ਹੰਸੁ  ਹੈ  ਤਾ  ਮੈ  ਕੀਆ  ਸੰਗੁ  ॥ 
मै जानिआ वड हंसु है ता मै कीआ संगु ॥ 
Mai jāni▫ā vad hans hai ṯā mai kī▫ā sang. 
I thought that he was a great swan, so I associated with him. 

ਜੇ  ਜਾਣਾ  ਬਗੁ  ਬਪੁੜਾ  ਤ  ਜਨਮਿ  ਨ  ਦੇਦੀ  ਅੰਗੁ  ॥੨॥ 
जे जाणा बगु बपुड़ा त जनमि न देदी अंगु ॥२॥ 
Je jāṇā bag bapuṛā ṯa janam na ḏeḏī ang. ||2|| 
If I had known that he was only a wretched heron from birth, I would not have touched him. ||2|| (Ang 585)


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

I was looking for a true friend who would talk and carry me across to the other side while still living in the physical body. I has heard of Soul Travel and the various techniques used in the books. I tried all of them pretending to be convinced and pretending to have achieved some mileage but there was no true satisfaction. I hadn't met the True Guru in my dream state and I was not Soul Travelling either. 


ਰਹਿਓ  ਸੰਤ  ਹਉ  ਟੋਲਿ  ਸਾਧ  ਬਹੁਤੇਰੇ  ਡਿਠੇ  ॥ 
रहिओ संत हउ टोलि साध बहुतेरे डिठे ॥ 
Rahi▫o sanṯ ha▫o tol sāḏẖ bahuṯere diṯẖe. 
I have been searching for the Saints; I have seen so many Holy and spiritual people. 

ਸੰਨਿਆਸੀ  ਤਪਸੀਅਹ  ਮੁਖਹੁ  ਏ  ਪੰਡਿਤ  ਮਿਠੇ  ॥ 
संनिआसी तपसीअह मुखहु ए पंडित मिठे ॥ 
Sani▫āsī ṯapsī▫ah mukẖahu e pandiṯ miṯẖe. 
The hermits, Sannyaasees, ascetics, penitents, fanatics and Pandits all speak sweetly. 

ਬਰਸੁ  ਏਕੁ  ਹਉ  ਫਿਰਿਓ  ਕਿਨੈ  ਨਹੁ  ਪਰਚਉ  ਲਾਯਉ  ॥
बरसु एकु हउ फिरिओ किनै नहु परचउ लायउ ॥ 
Baras ek ha▫o firi▫o kinai nahu parcẖa▫o lā▫ya▫o. 
I wandered around lost for a year, but no one touched my soul. 

ਕਹਤਿਅਹ  ਕਹਤੀ  ਸੁਣੀ  ਰਹਤ  ਕੋ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਨ  ਆਯਉ  ॥ 
कहतिअह कहती सुणी रहत को खुसी न आयउ ॥ 
Kėhṯi▫ah kahṯī suṇī rahaṯ ko kẖusī na ā▫ya▫o. 
I listened to preachers and teachers, but I could not be happy with their lifestyles. 
  (Ang 1395)


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Little did I realize that SGGS was the friend I was searching for, and who was always with me all along.

Page 1384, Line 10
*ਹਉ ਢੂਢੇਦੀ ਸਜਣਾ ਸਜਣੁ ਮੈਡੇ ਨਾਲਿ ॥*
हउ ढूढेदी सजणा सजणु मैडे नालि ॥
Ha▫o dẖūdẖeḏī sajṇā sajaṇ maide nāl.
I search for my Friend, but my Friend is already with me.
Sekh Farid   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

Why I call SGGS my true friend is because the Great Guru Ji has all the answers to my questions.
Jo Prabh Ko Milbo Chehai, Khoj Shabad Meh Leh.

All I have been doing is cutting and pasting this shabad and that shabad, failing to recognize that this is the way the Inner True Guru  speaks with us. Guru Ji is actually speaking with us as a friend, a father, a mother, a brother. I have been seeking the Guru beyond SGGS. What a fool I have been.

So this is the unlearning process which we souls have to go through. We have been taught to be go-getters. The world is just a drama. Searching outside of ourselves only loots our chance to go within to the True Mansion of God.

Page 13, Line 18
ਨਿਜ ਘਰਿ ਮਹਲੁ ਪਾਵਹੁ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜੇ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਹੋਇਗੋ ਫੇਰਾ ॥੩॥
निज घरि महलु पावहु सुख सहजे बहुरि न होइगो फेरा ॥३॥
Nij gẖar mahal pāvhu sukẖ sėhje bahur na ho▫igo ferā. ||3||
Within the home of your own inner being, 
you shall obtain the Mansion of the Lord's Presence with intuitive ease.
 You shall not be consigned again to the wheel of reincarnation. ||3||
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*



namjap said:


> Why I call SGGS my true friend is because the Great Guru Ji has all the answers to my questions.
> Jo Prabh Ko Milbo Chehai, Khoj Shabad Meh Leh.
> 
> All I have been doing is cutting and pasting this shabad and that shabad, failing to recognize that this is the way the Inner True Guru speaks with us. Guru Ji is actually speaking with us as a friend, a father, a mother, a brother. I have been seeking the Guru beyond SGGS. What a fool I have been.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Nam Jap Ji,

Please continue your journey as Guru Arjan says;
ਰਸਨਾ ਉਚਰੈ ਹਰਿ ਸ੍ਰਵਣੀ ਸੁਣੈ ਸੋ ਉਧਰੈ ਮਿਤਾ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਲਿਖਹਿ ਲਾਇ ਭਾਵਨੀ ਸੇ ਹਸਤ ਪਵਿਤਾ ॥ ਅਠਸਠਿ ਤੀਰਥ ਮਜਨਾ ਸਭਿ ਪੁੰਨ ਤਿਨਿ ਕਿਤਾ ॥ਸੰਸਾਰ ਸਾਗਰ ਤੇ ਉਧਰੇ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਗੜੁ ਜਿਤਾ ॥ਨਾਨਕ ਲੜਿ ਲਾਇ ਉਧਾਰਿਅਨੁ ਦਯੁ ਸੇਵਿ ਅਮਿਤਾ ॥

_Rasnaa Uchrai Har Sarvanee Sunai So UDhrai Mitaa, Har Jas Likheh Laa-ay Bhaavnee Say Hasat Pavitaa. Athsath Tirath Majnaa Sabh Punn Tin Kitaa, Sansaar Saagar Tay UDhray Bikhi-aa Garh Jitaa, Nanak Larh Laa-ay UDhaari-an Da-yu Sayv Amitaa._ 

Those who chant the Akal Purkh's Name with their tongues and hear it with their ears are saved, O my friend. Those hands which lovingly write the Praises of the God are pure. It is like performing all sorts of virtuous deeds, and bathing at the sixty-eight sacred shrines of pilgrimage. They cross over the world-ocean, and conquer the fortress of corruption. O Nanak, serve the Infinite Creator; grasp the hem of Its robe, and It will save you. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 322

Cordially,

Virinder


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

A materialist passes his life in the dark valley of materialism. He is plunged in the sea of evil desires and always is tossed from this side to that side by the waves of material relations of wealth, wife and children. He cries for help, but in vain and in the end gets nothing but disappointment.

But Guru Ji explains that these sufferings are also a Gift.

ਏਹਿ ਭਿ ਦਾਤਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਦਾਤਾਰ  ॥
एहि भि दाति तेरी दातार ॥
Ėhi bẖė ḏāṯ ṯerī ḏāṯār.
Even these are Your Gifts, O Great Giver!           (Ang 5)


Sometimes in this sea a breath of enlivening breeze (divine impulse) pats him and kindles in him a hope that he may reach the shore safely. As it is not easy to renounce the material relations, the novice slowly breaks the snares of the world of plurality and cautiously begins his journey from the material world.

This journey is within one's own self. It is by way of simran that this journey begins. Somebody has well said that man is always engrossed in his petty thoughts and haunted by the ideas of gain and loss. As a result he not only loses his composure and peace of mind, but can also not pay attention to his spiritual journey to a higher world. It is obvious that mental unrest is more harmful than any physical loss or pain. Man can avoid the clash of external relations and interests, but it is difficult for him to get rid of his own ideas and thoughts because they are always with him.

Page 226, Line 1
ਗਲਿ ਜੇਵਰੀ ਧੰਧੈ ਲਪਟਾਇ ॥
गलि जेवरी धंधै लपटाइ ॥
Gal jevrī ḏẖanḏẖai laptā▫e.
The noose is around his neck, and he is entangled in petty conflicts.
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

Anyhow, the true seeker of God and traveler in his way is not distressed and discouraged by these obstacles and continues to boldly proceed to his destination with the help of his divine impulse.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

He has to be very vigilant and watchful lest any vicious thought may remain lurking in some hidden corner of his mind. 
 When these vicious thoughts are turned out, they usually hide in some hidden corner of the mind. The poor spiritual traveler wrongly thinks that he has got rid of their mischief, but when he has found the way to the fountain of life and wants to drink from it, they suddenly appear to ruin him.

Page 403, Line 12
ਭ੍ਰਮ ਕੇ ਮੂਸੇ ਤੂੰ ਰਾਖਤ ਪਰਦਾ ਪਾਛੈ ਜੀਅ ਕੀ ਮਾਨੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
भ्रम के मूसे तूं राखत परदा पाछै जीअ की मानी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Bẖaram ke mūse ṯūŉ rākẖaṯ parḏā pācẖẖai jī▫a kī mānī. ||1|| rahā▫o.
Deceived by doubt, you may hide your actions, but in the end, you shall have to confess the secrets of your mind. ||1||Pause||
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

This spiritual traveler may be compared to a person who has built a water tank in his house but has not used long. In the meantime the impurities and pollution have settled down in the bottom of the tank although water appears to be clear from above. He thinks that water is clean, but when he gets down into the tank or washes something in it, black patches appear on the surface and he finds that water is dirty.

For this Guru Ji shows the remedy:

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਮਨ  ਕਾ  ਸੂਤਕੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਭਾਉ  ॥ 
मन का सूतकु दूजा भाउ ॥ 
Man kā sūṯak ḏūjā bẖā▫o. 
The pollution of the mind is the love of duality. 

ਭਰਮੇ  ਭੂਲੇ  ਆਵਉ  ਜਾਉ  ॥੧॥ 
भरमे भूले आवउ जाउ ॥१॥ 
Bẖarme bẖūle āva▫o jā▫o. ||1|| 
Deluded by doubt, people come and go in reincarnation. ||1|| 

ਮਨਮੁਖਿ  ਸੂਤਕੁ  ਕਬਹਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
मनमुखि सूतकु कबहि न जाइ ॥ 
Manmukẖ sūṯak kabėh na jā▫e. 
The pollution of the self-willed manmukhs will never go away, 

ਜਿਚਰੁ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਨ  ਭੀਜੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੈ  ਨਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जिचरु सबदि न भीजै हरि कै नाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jicẖar sabaḏ na bẖījai har kai nā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
as long as they do not dwell on the Shabad, and the Name of the Lord. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਭੋ  ਸੂਤਕੁ  ਜੇਤਾ  ਮੋਹੁ  ਆਕਾਰੁ  ॥ 
सभो सूतकु जेता मोहु आकारु ॥ 
Sabẖo sūṯak jeṯā moh ākār. 
All the created beings are contaminated by emotional attachment; 

ਮਰਿ  ਮਰਿ  ਜੰਮੈ  ਵਾਰੋ  ਵਾਰ  ॥੨॥ 
मरि मरि जमै वारो वार ॥२॥ 
Mar mar jammai vāro vār. ||2|| 
they die and are reborn, only to die over and over again. ||2|| 

ਸੂਤਕੁ  ਅਗਨਿ  ਪਉਣੈ  ਪਾਣੀ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
सूतकु अगनि पउणै पाणी माहि ॥ 
Sūṯak agan pa▫uṇai pāṇī māhi. 
Fire, air and water are polluted. 

ਸੂਤਕੁ  ਭੋਜਨੁ  ਜੇਤਾ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਖਾਹਿ  ॥੩॥ 
सूतकु भोजनु जेता किछु खाहि ॥३॥ 
Sūṯak bẖojan jeṯā kicẖẖ kẖāhi. ||3|| 
The food which is eaten is polluted. ||3|| 

ਸੂਤਕਿ  ਕਰਮ  ਨ  ਪੂਜਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
सूतकि करम न पूजा होइ ॥ 
Sūṯak karam na pūjā ho▫e. 
The actions of those who do not worship the Lord are polluted. 

ਨਾਮਿ  ਰਤੇ  ਮਨੁ  ਨਿਰਮਲੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੪॥ 
नामि रते मनु निरमलु होइ ॥४॥ 
Nām raṯe man nirmal ho▫e. ||4|| 
Attuned to the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the mind becomes immaculate. ||4|| 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਸੇਵਿਐ  ਸੂਤਕੁ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
सतिगुरु सेविऐ सूतकु जाइ ॥ 
Saṯgur sevi▫ai sūṯak jā▫e. 
Serving the True Guru, pollution is eradicated, 

ਮਰੈ  ਨ  ਜਨਮੈ  ਕਾਲੁ  ਨ  ਖਾਇ  ॥੫॥ 
मरै न जनमै कालु न खाइ ॥५॥ 
Marai na janmai kāl na kẖā▫e. ||5|| 
and then, one does not suffer death and rebirth, or get devoured by death. ||5|| 

ਸਾਸਤ  ਸਿੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ  ਸੋਧਿ  ਦੇਖਹੁ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
सासत सिम्रिति सोधि देखहु कोइ ॥ 
Sāsaṯ simriṯ soḏẖ ḏekẖhu ko▫e. 
You may study and examine the Shaastras and the Simritees, 

ਵਿਣੁ  ਨਾਵੈ  ਕੋ  ਮੁਕਤਿ  ਨ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੬॥ 
विणु नावै को मुकति न होइ ॥६॥ 
viṇ nāvai ko mukaṯ na ho▫e. ||6|| 
but without the Name, no one is liberated. ||6|| 

ਜੁਗ  ਚਾਰੇ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਉਤਮੁ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਬੀਚਾਰਿ  ॥ 
जुग चारे नामु उतमु सबदु बीचारि ॥ 
Jug cẖāre nām uṯam sabaḏ bīcẖār. 
Throughout the four ages, the Naam is the ultimate; reflect upon the Word of the Shabad. 

ਕਲਿ  ਮਹਿ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਉਤਰਸਿ  ਪਾਰਿ  ॥੭॥ 
कलि महि गुरमुखि उतरसि पारि ॥७॥ 
Kal mėh gurmukẖ uṯras pār. ||7|| 
In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, only the Gurmukhs cross over. ||7|| 

ਸਾਚਾ  ਮਰੈ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
साचा मरै न आवै जाइ ॥ 
Sācẖā marai na āvai jā▫e. 
The True Lord does not die; He does not come or go. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਰਹੈ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥੮॥੧॥ 
नानक गुरमुखि रहै समाइ ॥८॥१॥ 
Nānak gurmukẖ rahai samā▫e. ||8||1|| 
O Nanak, the Gurmukh remains absorbed in the Lord. ||8||1||


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

You are making an excellent point which is conveniently overlooked in so much of the discourse about detachment.


----------



## pk70 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

*My dear and respected friend namjap ji*
*A humble request, it is not necessary to quote Gurbani to say what we want to say because if it is not quoted diligently, what is said in the quoted Guru Vakas, it is not necessarily  the same whatever we say. The leftists, hyper rationalists and non Sikhs have tried to twist Guru Message to their own thinking, and when their quotes are analyzed in context of whole Shabadas, truth comes out. We Sikhs too do this but by honestly mistaken. Here my effort is to point out where you missed my point.*
*You really want to follow Guru, drop your own thinking that over writes Message of Guru conveyed in the quote you have given. It is not an accusation; it is just a request to overcome what we think while focusing on Guru Shabad. Let me prove where you have fallen and made me write this*
*1., In the following quote you said well and I applaud it*
  “Little did I realize that Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji was the friend I was searching for, and who was always with me all along.”
*We must give in to SGGS and follow Guru Instructions as if all read and taught were not there in the mind. When our “Me who knows too much” ceases to exist, we will follow Guru Message  truly and the start of progression will be felt then within*.
*Now look why you have fallen in quoting Gurbani in this context*
*“Page 1384, Line 10
**ਹਉ **ਢੂਢੇਦੀ **ਸਜਣਾ **ਸਜਣੁ **ਮੈਡੇ **ਨਾਲਿ **॥[/FONT]**हउ[/FONT] **ढूढेदी[/FONT] **सजणा[/FONT] **सजणु[/FONT] **मैडे[/FONT] **नालि[/FONT] **॥[/FONT]
Ha**▫[/FONT]**o d**ẖ[/FONT]ūd**ẖ[/FONT]e**ḏ[/FONT]ī saj**ṇ[/FONT]ā saja**ṇ[/FONT] maide nāl.
I search for my Friend, but my Friend is already with me.”

*
*Namjap Ji,  Guru ji talks about our beloved Master who resides within but due to the walls of wrath, lust, anger and greed, we are unable to see Him(M-1). It is Guru who shows HIM within says the next following Guru Vaak* 
  (.ਨਾਨਕ ਅਲਖੁ ਨ ਲਖੀਐ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਦੇਇ ਦਿਖਾਲਿ [/FONT]॥[/FONT]੧੨੧॥[/FONT] 
नानक[/FONT] अलखु[/FONT] न[/FONT] लखीऐ[/FONT] गुरमुखि[/FONT] देइ[/FONT] दिखालि[/FONT] ॥१२१॥[/FONT] 
Nānak alakẖ na lakẖī▫ai gurmukẖ ḏe▫e ḏikẖāl. ||121||[/FONT] 
Nanak, the Unseen Lord is seen not; the Exalted Guru shows Him to the mortal.
* So you have used this Guru Vaak in concept of Sree Guru Granth Sahib Ji. Guru is a medium that takes you to HIM.  Inside, Guru Nanak found the eternal Guru also known as our eternal beloved Master because he was able to go to HIM unlike us, for us to go to Him; we need  Guru the medium, that is Sree Guru Granth Sahib who is not “a friend in side”*
*
2. Your quote* “ All I have been doing is cutting and pasting this shabad and that shabad, failing to recognize that this is the way the Inner True Guru speaks with us. Guru Ji is actually speaking with us as a friend, a father, a mother, a brother. I have been seeking the Guru beyond Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. What a fool I have been.
*I agree, when lamp is only lighted from other light, it itself starts glowing, when the lamp is not lighted but other light is used as a base to have the light, its effect disappears when it is taken away, therefore  our own lamp must be lighted. From Guru lighting our own lamp is mandatory in this path, eventually it will glow in the same way as does its source.* *We are  just using Sree Guru Granth Sahib Ji’s light and do not light our own lamp with it, when, SGGS  is away( not in mind), light goes off*.

*Your quote*“So this is the unlearning process which we souls have to go through. We have been taught to be go-getters. The world is just a drama. Searching outside of ourselves only loots our chance to go within to the True Mansion of God.
*Yes very true, you have quoted Guru Vaak *
*“Page 13, Line 18
**ਨਿਜ **ਘਰਿ **ਮਹਲੁ **ਪਾਵਹੁ **ਸੁਖ **ਸਹਜੇ **ਬਹੁਰਿ **ਨ **ਹੋਇਗੋ **ਫੇਰਾ **॥[/FONT]**੩**॥[/FONT]
**निज[/FONT] **घरि[/FONT] **महलु[/FONT] **पावहु[/FONT] **सुख[/FONT] **सहजे[/FONT] **बहुरि[/FONT] **न[/FONT] **होइगो[/FONT] **फेरा[/FONT] **॥३॥[/FONT]
Nij g**ẖ[/FONT]ar mahal pāvhu suk**ẖ[/FONT] sėhje bahur na ho**▫[/FONT]**igo ferā. ||3||
Within the home of your own inner being, 
you shall obtain the Mansion of the Lord's Presence with intuitive ease.
You shall not be consigned again to the wheel of reincarnation. ||3||"*
*Please read the last Guru Vaak of this Guru Shabad, you will understand why lightening own lamp is necessary and how it is possible. Here it is*
*ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸੁ ਇਹੈ ਸੁਖੁ ਮਾਗੈ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਕਰਿ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੀ ਧੂਰੇ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੪**॥[/FONT]**੫**॥[/FONT]**
[/FONT]**नानक[/FONT]** [/FONT]**दासु[/FONT]** [/FONT]**इहै[/FONT]** [/FONT]**सुखु[/FONT]** [/FONT]**मागै[/FONT]** [/FONT]**मो[/FONT]** [/FONT]**कउ[/FONT]** [/FONT]**करि[/FONT]** [/FONT]**संतन[/FONT]** [/FONT]**की[/FONT]** [/FONT]**धूरे[/FONT]** [/FONT]**॥४॥५॥[/FONT]**
[/FONT]**Nānak ḏās ihai sukẖ māgai mo ka▫o kar sanṯan kī ḏẖūre. ||4||5||[/FONT]**
[/FONT]**Nanak, Your slave, begs for this happiness: let me be the dust of the feet of the Saints. ||4||5||[/FONT]*
* [/FONT]*
*Now let’s look at your second fall[/FONT]*
*You wrote with a Guru quote[/FONT]* “[/FONT]He has to be very vigilant and watchful lest any vicious thought may remain lurking in some hidden corner of his mind. 
When these vicious thoughts are turned out, they usually hide in some hidden corner of the mind. The poor spiritual traveler wrongly thinks that he has got rid of their mischief, but when he has found the way to the fountain of life and wants to drink from it, they suddenly appear to ruin him.”
*To support above statement, here is your quote from Gurbani*
Page 403, Line 12
ਭ੍ਰਮ ਕੇ ਮੂਸੇ ਤੂੰ ਰਾਖਤ ਪਰਦਾ ਪਾਛੈ ਜੀਅ ਕੀ ਮਾਨੀ ॥[/FONT]੧॥[/FONT] ਰਹਾਉ ॥[/FONT]
भ्रम[/FONT] के[/FONT] मूसे[/FONT] तूं[/FONT] राखत[/FONT] परदा[/FONT] पाछै[/FONT] जीअ[/FONT] की[/FONT] मानी[/FONT] ॥१॥[/FONT] रहाउ[/FONT] ॥[/FONT]
Bẖ[/FONT]aram ke mūse ṯ[/FONT]ūŉ rākẖ[/FONT]aṯ[/FONT] parḏ[/FONT]ā pācẖẖ[/FONT]ai jī▫[/FONT]a kī mānī. ||1|| rahā▫[/FONT]o.
Deceived by doubt, you may hide your actions, but in the end, you shall have to confess the secrets of your mind. ||1||Pause||
*Namjap ji, this Guru Shabad is not about what you are saying, it is about all pervading and World Watcher our Beloved Master. We can hide nothing from Him that is what this shabad says but you talk about five primal forces that come back to ruin our efforts. It is called quoting Gurbani out of context, it should be stopped.*
*No intention to criticize you in any way at all, my apologies if you feel so, my only request is to be careful  while using Gurbani. Thanks.*
*Regards*
*G Singh*


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

pk70 ji

Your vichaar is important as is the importance of quoting a verse within the entire shabad. But my intuition on NamJap's message is this. There is a kind of attachment that is rarely looked at head on. It is the attachment to religiosity, a form of pride and ego that often is disguised as piety. Those who set out on a strict sadhana. who meditate and who can tell you 50 different ways to meditate, and who are either disgusted with or critical of those who have a simpler approach to dhyann, do not face up to the fact they have attachments and are taken over by at least 2 of the 5 thieves. They can be recognized by the statement: Oh well! you are at your stage of development...meaning they are closer to turiya than you are. NamJap did not come right out and say this -- but I think that is what he was thinking.

Let me post the shabad and then say why this may be what Nam Jap ji is thinking.

ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਦੁਪਦੇ  ॥ 
आसा महला ५ दुपदे ॥ 
Āsā mėhlā 5 ḏupḏe. 
Aasaa, Fifth Mehl Dupadas: 

ਲੂਕਿ  ਕਮਾਨੋ  ਸੋਈ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਪੇਖਿਓ  ਮੂੜ  ਮੁਗਧ  ਮੁਕਰਾਨੀ  ॥ 
लूकि कमानो सोई तुम्ह पेखिओ मूड़ मुगध मुकरानी ॥ 
Lūk kamāno so▫ī ṯumĥ pekẖi▫o mūṛ mugaḏẖ mukrānī. 
O Lord, You behold whatever we do in secrecy; the fool may stubbornly deny it. 

ਆਪ  ਕਮਾਨੇ  ਕਉ  ਲੇ  ਬਾਂਧੇ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਪਾਛੈ  ਪਛੁਤਾਨੀ  ॥੧॥ 
आप कमाने कउ ले बांधे फिरि पाछै पछुतानी ॥१॥ 
Āp kamāne ka▫o le bāŉḏẖe fir pācẖẖai pacẖẖuṯānī. ||1|| 
By his own actions, he is tied down, and in the end, he regrets and repents. ||1|| 

ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਭ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਆਗੈ  ਜਾਨੀ  ॥ 
प्रभ मेरे सभ बिधि आगै जानी ॥ 
Parabẖ mere sabẖ biḏẖ āgai jānī. 
My God knows, ahead of time, all things. 

ਭ੍ਰਮ  ਕੇ  ਮੂਸੇ  ਤੂੰ  ਰਾਖਤ  ਪਰਦਾ  ਪਾਛੈ  ਜੀਅ  ਕੀ  ਮਾਨੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
भ्रम के मूसे तूं राखत परदा पाछै जीअ की मानी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Bẖaram ke mūse ṯūŉ rākẖaṯ parḏā pācẖẖai jī▫a kī mānī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Deceived by doubt, you may hide your actions, but in the end, you shall have to confess the secrets of your mind. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਿਤੁ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਲਾਏ  ਤਿਤੁ  ਤਿਤੁ  ਲਾਗੇ  ਕਿਆ  ਕੋ  ਕਰੈ  ਪਰਾਨੀ  ॥ 
जितु जितु लाए तितु तितु लागे किआ को करै परानी ॥ 
Jiṯ jiṯ lā▫e ṯiṯ ṯiṯ lāge ki▫ā ko karai parānī. 
Whatever they are attached to, they remain joined to that. What can any mere mortal do? 

ਬਖਸਿ  ਲੈਹੁ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਦ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨੀ  ॥੨॥੬॥੧੨੮॥ 
बखसि लैहु पारब्रहम सुआमी नानक सद कुरबानी ॥२॥६॥१२८॥ 
Bakẖas laihu pārbarahm su▫āmī Nānak saḏ kurbānī. ||2||6||128|| 
Please, forgive me, O Supreme Lord Master. Nanak is forever a sacrifice to You.

It is in secrecy that a person  can harbor the idea that they are far along, ****her than others, but within there can be doubts, arising from the belief that no one else has anything of value to say about spirituality. Or, they may be so confident in their self-image as a spiritual person that they cannot see how they are unjust or unkind to others.  Doubts are there that they cannot face or that torment them even within their spiritual worlds. Attachment to spirituality is attachment and it is founded in ego as any other attachment. The ones who suffer in this way have tied themselves down -- their attachments, their bonds, are of their own making. They hide the imperfections of their faith, devotion, from others, and even from themselves but they cannot hide it from Akaal who pervades all hearts. They cloak their ego in spirituality and judge everyone else. And so they remain joined to their spirituality -- but it is not truthful or pure. In the end they are mere mortals, they suffer, and they are not released. That was immediately my sense when I read respected NamJap's post.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*



> *Namjap ji, this Guru Shabad is not about what you are saying, it is about all pervading and World Watcher our Beloved Master. We can hide nothing from Him that is what this shabad says but you talk about five primal forces that come back to ruin our efforts. It is called quoting Gurbani out of context, it should be stopped.*
> *No intention to criticize you in any way at all, my apologies if you feel so, my only request is to be careful while using Gurbani. Thanks.*
> *Regards*
> *G Singh*


PK70 Ji,

I am not that educated to understand what is out of context. What I am greatly influenced by is the life history of the 15 Bhagats who wrote such beautiful bani which could not come out of mind alone but by their shining soul. They are the sandalwood which give out their fragrance to all nearby plants. 

Sangat is important. If I stop quoting gurbani, my posts will be passed without notice and there will be no sat sang. The value is from SGGS's bani and the rest is only a futile attempt to chart out a mind map which an aspirant would see as reasonable stream of thought; however insignificant in the beginning, but which would eventually lead one to the ultimate source, the ocean.

I choose to quote gurbani and be corrected by Mentors of SPN. May I call this an unlearning process?

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਜੋ  ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ  ਗੋਵਿੰਦੁ  ਧਿਆਵੈ  ॥ 
जो प्राणी गोविंदु धिआवै ॥ 
Jo parāṇī govinḏ ḏẖi▫āvai. 
That mortal who meditates on the Lord of the Universe, 

ਪੜਿਆ  ਅਣਪੜਿਆ  ਪਰਮ  ਗਤਿ  ਪਾਵੈ  ॥੧॥ 
पड़िआ अणपड़िआ परम गति पावै ॥१॥ 
Paṛi▫ā aṇpaṛi▫ā param gaṯ pāvai. ||1|| 
whether educated or uneducated, obtains the state of supreme dignity. ||1|| 

ਸਾਧੂ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ॥ 
साधू संगि सिमरि गोपाल ॥ 
Sāḏẖū sang simar gopāl. 
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, meditate on the Lord of the World. 

ਬਿਨੁ  ਨਾਵੈ  ਝੂਠਾ  ਧਨੁ  ਮਾਲੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
बिनु नावै झूठा धनु मालु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Bin nāvai jẖūṯẖā ḏẖan māl. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Without the Name, wealth and property are false. ||1||Pause||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*



> *No intention to criticize you in any way at all*...



You are free to criticize my posts. I want everyone to polish this diamond and remove the soot out.
Baba Fareed Ji says, 

Ang 1378

ਫਰੀਦਾ ਥੀਉ ਪਵਾਹੀ ਦਭੁ  ॥
फरीदा थीउ पवाही दभु ॥
Farīḏā thī▫o pavāhī ḏabẖ.
Fareed, become the grass on the path,

 ਜੇ ਸਾਂਈ ਲੋੜਹਿ ਸਭੁ  ॥
जे सांई लोड़हि सभु ॥
Je sāŉ▫ī loṛėh sabẖ.
if you long for the Lord of all.

 ਇਕੁ ਛਿਜਹਿ ਬਿਆ ਲਤਾੜੀਅਹਿ  ॥
इकु छिजहि बिआ लताड़ीअहि ॥
Ik cẖẖijėh bi▫ā laṯāṛī▫ah.
One will cut you down, and another will trample you underfoot;

 ਤਾਂ ਸਾਈ ਦੈ ਦਰਿ ਵਾੜੀਅਹਿ  ॥੧੬॥
तां साई दै दरि वाड़ीअहि ॥१६॥
Ŧāŉ sā▫ī ḏai ḏar vāṛī▫ah. ||16||
then, you shall enter the Court of the Lord. ||16||


----------



## pk70 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

*Respected namjap Ji*
*Your intention shows you haven’t realized that quoting Gurbani out of context as proven above in my post is not right thing to do. I never said not to quote Gurbani either.*
* Nobody is trying to correct or criticize you about your thought but to make you aware of quoting only that Gurbani that supports what you want to say. You sound disturbed, my apologies, you won’t hear from me again  in this regard or  against whatever you believe is right as I strongly believe  that the people who turn blind eye, just pass by them. Thanks for your reacting comments though I didn’t hope from you. *
*By the way, the Fifth Nanak’s Shabad you have quoted, doesn’t talk about learning or unlearning you are talking about but to contemplate on Him with sincerity in the company of HIS devotees for which it is not necessary to be educated*
* The second Shabad of Baba Freed ji you quoted, guides us to be humble but you have totally reacted contrary to that and to my humble request. Thanks again. May Waheguru bless you!!!*


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*



> *Your intention shows you haven’t realized that quoting Gurbani out of context as proven above in my post is not right thing to do. I never said not to quote Gurbani either.*
> 
> * Nobody is trying to correct or criticize you about your thought but to make you aware of quoting only that Gurbani that supports what you want to say. You sound disturbed, my apologies, you won’t hear from me again in this regard or against whatever you believe is right as I strongly believe that the people who turn blind eye, just pass by them. Thanks for your reacting comments though I didn’t hope from you. *


My intention is to reach God. I can still reach God without quoting Gurbani, so long as I follow Gurbani. It is not necessary to quote gurbani at all, but then this thread has to get out of Gurmat Vichaar into another place where we can consider expressing thought as it comes through, without being over cautious.

Let me quote one last Gurbani tuk here then I will perhaps delve into other people's description with regards to the  nature of the examples of different stages of 'the journey' -- tapping many different faith traditions rather than one particular dogma.

Ang 70

ਪੜਿ  ਪੜਿ  ਪੰਡਿਤ  ਮੋਨੀ  ਥਕੇ  ਦੂਜੈ  ਭਾਇ  ਪਤਿ  ਖੋਈ  ॥ 
पड़ि पड़ि पंडित मोनी थके दूजै भाइ पति खोई ॥ 
Paṛ paṛ pandiṯ monī thake ḏūjai bẖā▫e paṯ kẖo▫ī. 
Reading and studying, the Pandits and the silent sages have grown weary, but attached to the love of duality, they have lost their honor. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਸੁਣਾਇਆ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਸਚੇ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ॥੭॥ 
सतिगुरि सबदु सुणाइआ बिनु सचे अवरु न कोई ॥७॥ 
Saṯgur sabaḏ suṇā▫i▫ā bin sacẖe avar na ko▫ī. ||7|| 
The True Guru teaches the Word of the Shabad; without the True One, there is no other at all. ||7||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Journey of the Soul*

For continuation, go to "Journey of Soul Part 2" (Interfaith Dialogues).


----------

